
Abnormally warm December killing of the world gas market - vasiapupkin
http://teknoblog.ru/2015/12/18/52538
======
brudgers
Cited Bloomberg Story:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-18/when-s-
win...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-18/when-s-winter-
coming-balmy-december-sinks-global-energy-prices)

